# Thomas is in hospital - Full update pg. 17



## polaris

Some of you might have read my previous thread that Thomas was having blood tests for possible anaemia - well the results came back the same day that he is very severely anaemic and had to bring him straight to A&E. :cry:

His haemoglobin levels are only 3.7 and they are supposed to be over 11. The doctor was saying that if an adult had haemoglobin levels that low they would normally not be able to walk around but they think it has been chronic over time and his body has adjusted to it. It is really terrifying because they don't know what is causing the anaemia. They think that the levels are too low for it to be caused by diet, especially as he does eat quite a lot of iron rich foods apart from meat such as lentils, beans, broccoli, spinach, and dried fruit (these are all some of his favourite things). My poor baby has already had to have so many blood tests and there will be so many more to come. They have mentioned that he may need a bone marrow biopsy which would mean a general anaesthetic. :cry: :cry: They cannot find any evidence of leukemia cells but they cannot 100% rule it out. I am just living in a nightmare at the moment, I keep hoping I am going to wake up.

Thanks for reading. I doubt if I will be online much over the weekend but I will try to let you know when I have more news.


----------



## flower01

awww i hope he gets better soon! poor little mite.
xxxxx


----------



## jaybee

So sorry to hear your plight polaris. Sending you lots of hugs and for Thomas. 
xxx


----------



## chrissy&marty

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

Wishing Thomas a very speedy recovery x x x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Poor soldier!!

Keep positive hope he is better soon
xx


----------



## ClaireLouise

Oh im so sorry you are going through this and dont have any informative information on his condition! I hope he feels better very soon and its nothing too serious xxx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Oh no, hope you're both ok. That is scary, thinking of you xx


----------



## Scally

i'll keep my fingers crossed for u, huge hugs, and thinking of u x


----------



## LolaLou

:hugs:I am praying for your baby, and hope it is nothing serious:hugs:

I can't imagine how frightening this must be!


----------



## sophie c

i hope your LO gets better and they find the problem and its not serious! 

:hugs: 

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Honey, how awful for you :hugs: I'll be thinking of you, please let us know when you have any news. Big kisses to your little man. :kiss:


----------



## AbbynChloe

Poor baby, and you too!

I hope it is not too serious! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby09

:hugs: xxx


----------



## daisydoo

hun all the hugs and best wishes in the world for you and thomas xxxxx


----------



## Buffy71

Oh sweety that's so horrible - poor little chap. Big hugs to you and Thomas. You must be so worried but he's being looked after and they'll get him sorted out. Its so horrible seeing them poorly and being pulled and prodded about. :hugs:


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## isil

big :hug: hope they find the problem x


----------



## Eala

I really hope you get some answers soon. Thinking of you and Thomas :hugs:


----------



## Feltzy

Thinking of you all, I hope he gets better soon and its nothing too serious xx


----------



## Kte

:hugs: thinking of you, hope things get sorted as soon as possible :hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

That must be so hard for you - I hope everything is resolved quickly and you can be back at home with your little boy soon :hugs:


----------



## laura1991

Hope hes okay :hugs:xxx


----------



## mummytobe

Hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Poor guy. I hope they sort it out quickly. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose

Poor little sausage. Sending lots of healing vibes. Hope you're OK :hugs:


----------



## leelee

:hugs: to you and Thomas Polaris. I hope they sort out what it is quickly xxx


----------



## Elski

Oh Polaris, how awful :( wishing him well xx


----------



## netty

thinking of you and thomas :hugs:


----------



## smelly07

Oh no........ thinking of you, big hugs to thomos!! x x x


----------



## sabby52

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Oh gosh hun, sending you huge hugs and lots of positive thoughts. I remember how scared I was when Daisy was sick in hospital. You just feel like you'd do anything to take their place. Hugs for Thomas :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:.


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: What a scary thing for both you and Thomas! I hope he is ok & they figure this out soon! ((HUGS)) Thinking of you and praying for you guys!


----------



## rosie272

Poor wee soul :hugs: Hope everything will be alright xx


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm so sorry I hope that they find out what's causing the anemia and he gets better soon.


----------



## joeyjo

Thinking of you & sending hugs xx


----------



## Poppy7

Sending lots of get well wishes Thomas. Big :hugs: to you P.xxxx


----------



## teal

Sending lots of hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Sending lots of hugs and get better soon vibes :hugs: 

Really hope they figure out what it is and he gets better real soon hun!


----------



## hattiehippo

Sending huge hugs to you and Thomas. I really hope they find out what the problem is and how to make it better soon xxx


----------



## XcupcakeX

Thinking of you, hope you get the bottom of this and that all is ok xxx


----------



## candyfloss

Sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Seraphim

Oh sweetie :(

:hugs:

I hope the doctors can get Thomas feeling tip top without too many more tests.

Lots of love xx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Poor sausage and poor you :( hope hes better asap xx


----------



## Tacey

Get well soon wishes to Thomas, and try to look after yourself too. Hopefully they'll find out what's wrong soon. Thinking of you :(


----------



## onemoreplease

poor poor thomas :hugs: hope he gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry, you must be very scared.

I have chronic anaemia, and my hb has got as low as 3. If you have any questions feel free to pm me, as mine has been on going since Feb 09.

Also they have probably tested for it, but ask if he has been tested for coeliac


----------



## wishingonastar

poor little thomas, i hope you get answers soon and that its not something serious and he gets well soon :hugs:


----------



## sun

Oh No I'm just seeing this now! :( Lots of hugs for you and poor Thomas! :hugs: I really hope it isn't serious and he will be ok soon :hugs:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Get well soon Thomas!!x


----------



## embojet

Poor Thomas. I hope they get to the bottom of it :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

So sorry to read this - Hope thomas gets well soon and you're home in no time. Lots of hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww hope he's better soon! :hugs: x


----------



## lozenge

I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope you have some good news soon xx


----------



## NattieLou

Poor little Thomas, and it must be so scary for you. Hoping for a very speedy recovery. xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hope the little man gets better soon x


----------



## babe2ooo

awwww hope he gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## hardworknmama

Lots of love and good thoughts coming your way! :hugs: I will keep Thomas and your family in my thoughts. Stay strong Mama! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpontherun

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope they work out what's going on soon and it's nothing serious. I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## LaughOutLoud

I pray that Thomas has a speedy recovery and you the strength to get through this. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## jenny82

Oh polaris, hope everything works out ok and Thomas makes a good recovery :hugs: Poor wee dote, you look after yourself too xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

Thinking of you, sending hugs and prayers your way. Get well soon Thomas x


----------



## WW1

I'm so sorry to hear this and I really hope they are able to get Thomas' iron levels up soon. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LittleBoo

So sorry to hear this hun, my thoughts are with you and your LO x


----------



## Kaybee

Oh Polaris I'm sorry to hear this. :hugs::hugs: to you both and hope Thomas gets well soon. Thinking of you both. x


----------



## polaris

Thank you so much everyone for all your good wishes, it really means a lot to me. I am really touched by the support of everyone here.

He had a blood transfusion this evening and it was like a miracle cure, he is like a totally different baby. I have my happy baby back again. It makes me feel so sad that he must have been struggling with this for so long but because it was so gradual we just kept putting it down to other things. In hindsight it makes sense of so much, the run of constant coughs and colds, the extreme clinginess, not wanting to walk anymore just wanting to be carried, not wanting to climb stairs anymore, not enjoying playgroup just wanting to cling to you, extreme fussy eating and picking at his food, slow weight gain and skinniness, tired and pale all the time. The poor thing was just exhausted for months, no wonder he didn't want to walk when he was having to struggle to just get enough oxygen round his little body. I feel so terrible that I kept putting it down to just another cold or a clingy phase or a development/growth spurt or teething. When I saw the change in him this evening after he had the transfusion I realized that I haven't seen him really happy for weeks. But at least he is getting the help that he needs now.

They still don't know what is causing the anaemia so we've another few tough days ahead next week. He is going to have a bone marrow biopsy on Monday (or possibly Tuesday if we don't get a slot) under general anaesthetic to look for possible causes and to rule out leukemia. However, the haematologist doesn't think it is leukemia because his liver and kidney function are normal. They are also doing loads of other checks, coeliac is one of them, I can't even remember half of the things that they are looking for. I have been just so terrified about the possibility of leukemia that it is hard to take anything else in.

OH is staying with him tonight so I'm home now and I'm going to go to bed now and try to get a good night's sleep - I'm sure I will sleep as I'm totally shattered. Thanks again to everyone for your support.


----------



## Parkep

Aw hun! Poor boy! I hope they figure out whats going on and its an easy fix :hugs:


----------



## hardworknmama

Sounds like wonderful news so far! Try not to get down on yourself for not noticing earlier, you were going off of the information you had presented to you. You are a supermom and I am sure that Thomas knows that. Try to get some good sleep and I will keep your LO in my thoughts for next week. :hugs:


----------



## claire23

Oh hun, I am so sorry you all have to go through this. I hope they soon find out the reason and be able to correct it so that you can bring Thomas home and put behind this horrible experience and all your worries. Massive hug xxx


----------



## sun

So glad he is feeling so much better! Hopefully you get a good night's rest - I'm sure you need it after all the stress :hugs: 
I'm glad they are checking him out for everything, and that he'll be on the road to recovery in no time!!

Also don't feel guilty because you didn't know :hugs: I went through that when we found out Bun was allergic to dairy and was suffering for months. I kept wondering how I didn't know. But it was a gradual thing with Thomas, and our LOs can't tell us what's wrong and what doesn't feel good - so it can be so hard to figure out! The important thing is he is feeling much better now and you will know what to look out for in the future! :hugs:


----------



## NotNic

Oh Polaris, I saw aimee-lou's post and had to let you know that I'm thinking of you. Sending you all lots of these :hugs: I'm pleased that Thomas is improving and I hope the doctors come back to you soon with more information. Have a good night's sleep and keep us posted xx


----------



## wishingonastar

lovely to have a positive update :hugs:


----------



## Eala

I'm glad the blood transfusion has helped. I hope all goes well with the biopsy when it happens. :hugs:


----------



## Emma 21

get well wishes from all the family xxx


----------



## future_numan

Awww, How scary for you and your family :hugs: 
Glad to read he is feeling better:hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: I hope you get some good news and it is something manageable and curable. Atleast you know he is feeling a bit better now :hug: scary time for you. Keep us updated


----------



## ilvmylbug

:hugs: for you going through this hard time


----------



## celine

Oh how scary! Im so glad he is almost himself now and I will keep Thomas in prayer hun, you are a great mom so please dont think any of this is your fault x


----------



## honey08

:hugs:


----------



## TennisGal

P, just read this. Am sending you massive hugs and will be thinking of you all, and sending prayers for Thomas. I hope they find what's wrong v quickly, and it's something that can easily be worked on. V glad to see the doctor doesn't think it's leukaemia. 

It's so hard when our littlies can't tell us what's wrong, especially with things like teething and growing :hugs:

Let us know, when you can, how he is....and take care, lovely. Get well, Thomas

Xxxx


----------



## clare7847

Hope Thomas gets well very very soon xx


----------



## chrissy&marty

Big hugs!!! Hope it all gets sorted out soon for u xxxxxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

:hugs: to you and Thomas. poor baby! thinking of you both.


----------



## clara123

I'll be praying for your lo hope he gets better soon x


----------



## New2Bumps

Just wanted to offer my support. Hope it all goes well with the biopsy and it clarifies things, and your little man feels better soon x


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Just reading this thread now! I hope little Thomas is ok. Thinking of you all, and sending lots of :hugs: your way! Good luck for the biopsy on Mon/Tue xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Poor chap :( Glad he's feeling a bit brighter after the transfusion.
Will be thinking of you all and wishing you the very best xxx


----------



## eddjanuary10

Glad to hear the doctors don't think its lukemia and thats great Thomas is feeling alot better after the transfusion. Positive thoughts for next week. hugs x


----------



## OmarsMum

Big hugs hun :hugs::hugs:

Hope he gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Cattia

Only just seen this Polaris, massive hugs to you, I can't imagine how horrible this must be for you. I am really glad they seem to be ruling out the worse case scenario, and hopefully they can find some answers and get poor Thomas on the road to recovery. They all go through so many phases of being poorly, clingy etc so it is no surprise at all that you didn't spot it. Please keep us updated, will be sending all my thoughts and prayers your way. :hugs:


----------



## hivechild

I only just saw this too! I am glad Thomas is feeling much better after the transfusion and I'll be hoping for the best from all the tests on Monday. Don't beat yourself up over what's gone and been done and can't be changed either. You're a fantastic mummy!


----------



## Lulu

Big hugs :hugs: So sorry your going throught this but good news that the blood transfusion perked him up. Don't beat yourself up, you weren't to know what was behind things. We all would have been the same, putting it down to colds, coughs, whatever. You're a great mum and the main thing now is that Thomas is getting the help he needs. Be thinking of you and your little man this week.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Glad he's feeling better, just hoping it's nothing too serious!!x


----------



## Kte

Certainly hoping that the tests go well on Monday and glad the transfusion has helped :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Thinking of your family and LO, glad the transfusion has perked his spirits a little x


----------



## Poppy7

I'm so glad Thomas is feeling better. I hope the improvement continues.xx


----------



## Siyren

im glad he's doing better sweetie, and i hope they quickly manage to narrow down the cause x


----------



## twinklestar

Oh hun what a horrible time for you all

I hope that the cause is found and treated quickly so you can all get back to normal

big hugs for Thomas and for you and your OH

x x


----------



## MNORBURY

Oh gosh hun, so sorry you're having to go through this :hugs:. So glad the transfusion has perked him up, fingers crossed that all the results come back clear next week x


----------



## flower01

sending you all huge cuddles from us.
Hope he gets better soon
xxxxx


----------



## gills8752

aww hun! thinking of you! big hugs!


----------



## fairydreams

Oh hunni sending you huge hugs, like other people said don't beat yourself up about it you weren't to know :flower: glad the transfusion perked him up a bit and you'll both be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow, and you get some answers soon.


----------



## Wishfullmama

I just want to send many many :hugs: and I hope for a fast and speedy recovery for your lil man and I am so glad the transfusion went well!


----------



## TennisGal

P, just wanted to send all thoughts and prayers for tomorrow-I hope things are getting better. Huge hugs - xxxxx


----------



## Foogirl

I'm so glad he's feeling better and hopefully the Tests will come back with something simple to fix.:hugs:

Don't beat yourself up for missing it. These things can happen so gradually, and often the combination of things happen one at a time and the next one overshadows the last so you forget it is there. Too often we're told not to be paranoid, it's just a clingy phase, they all get colds at nursery, it's just teething or a growth spurt and one by one they all make sense. Because you are with them each day, you don't see gradual changes.

We never noticed just how bad Abby's weight loss was until we looked over old photos. Her consultant, after she put some weight on said 'oh she's looking much better this time, she looked awfully thin, grey and drawn last time'. We hadn't noticed this and for some reason she didn't see fit to mention it to us at the time:dohh:

Big hugs and remember to take care of you too xxx


----------



## embojet

Really glad he's feeling better. Hope they get to the bottom of it soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dot

Oh hun, big big hugs and please don't think that it's your fault in any way at all. Our thoughts and prayers are with you hun, hope this week brings brighter news and an even happier little boy for you xxx


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Glad to hear hes on the road to recovery and hope that all is well soon x


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Hope he's back home soon all better xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Just wanted to say will be thinking of you tomorrow and i hope things go well and you have answers soon x


----------



## leelee

Will be thinking of you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mynx

Omg hun, I've only just seen this thread! I really hope that the doctors find what the problem is and get your little man on the mend. 

Big hugs to you and dribbly kisses for Thomas from Evie :hugs:


----------



## Cattia

Best of luck for today Polaris, will be thinking of you and hoping the tests show a simple solution. :hugs:


----------



## FiNZ

Big hugs and lots of love to you all. Praying that everything is OK. xxxxx


----------



## Tacey

Hope all goes well for you today x


----------



## twinklestar

Thinking of you all x x


----------



## sweetlullaby

:hugs: Thinking of you all today and hope everything goes ok and Thomas is soon on a speedy road to recovery :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## britt1986

Thinking of you all!!!


----------



## sophxx

Thinking off you x


----------



## sun

Hope all is well xx


----------



## Jemma_x

I hope everything went well today :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, just a quick message to let you all know that the preliminary results from the bone marrow testing are excellent and he has been discharged from hospital! Such a relief! No time to update properly now but I will fill you all in with the full story as soon as I get a chance.

Thanks again for all of the support. Most harrowing weekend of my life.


----------



## rosie272

Great news :hugs:


----------



## TennisGal

Wonderful, wonderful news. All of you get some well deserved rest - you must all need it. Huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Glad to hear it hunny! So pleased that he's home safely and the test results were excellent! :hugs: 
It must have been some weekend hun, get plenty of rest this week to try and catch up with that awful weekend! xXx


----------



## Cattia

Oh Polaris I am so glad, I have been watching this thread like a hawk hoping for good news :hugs:


----------



## RedRose

Very happy to hear this xxxx


----------



## Tacey

Fantastic news! x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Really pleased glad things are ok :dance:
xx


----------



## hattiehippo

That's brilliant news! You must be so relieved!


----------



## BBonBoard

Glad everything is looking good


----------



## Floralaura

So glad its good news..xx


----------



## mandzzzz

Great news xx


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Great news! :flower:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Great news, you can go home and have some cuddles with Thomas in peace now! :hugs:


----------



## hivechild

That's great news! You must all be so happy to be home.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Glad it's good news :hugs:


----------



## MNORBURY

That's great news, glad the waiting is all over with x


----------



## Poppy7

That's fantastic news P!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kaybee

thats wonderful news polaris. :hugs:


----------



## sun

What a relief! So glad to hear this! :hugs:


----------



## lozenge

Wonderful news, so pleased for you, I cannot imagine how much worry you have been feeling, it must be every mum's worst nightmare. xxx


----------



## twinklestar

What great news i hope Thomas is on the mend, it will so lovely to sleep in your own beds tonight x


----------



## Jemma_x

Great news, glad your home x


----------



## MoonMuffin

Great news, you must be glad to be home! :hugs:


----------



## Eala

So glad you had a good result :hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Great news hun, glad he's been discharged get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Buffy71

:happydance: Wooiioooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## future_numan

Oh that's wonderful...wishing him a speedy recovery !


----------



## chrissy&marty

glad its good news for u all :) :) ill keep wishing for u and LO and the family and more good news to come!! xxx


----------



## bluebell

That's great news :happydance:

xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thank goodness! What fab news :hugs:.


----------



## clare7847

That's fantastic news. Must be such a relief to have him home x


----------



## daisydoo

Thats great news for you all hun ive been thinking about him lots this weekend xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I'm so glad to hear this, have been thinking of you all, I'm not surprised it's been the most harrowing weekend of your life, take care


----------



## joeyjo

Great news, take care :hugs:


----------



## WW1

That's wonderful news!! I hope you manage to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Fab news hun!xx


----------



## leelee

Brilliant news Polaris!!!


----------



## OmarsMum

Yay, great news hun xx


----------



## Lulu

Great news :hugs: Must be a big weight off your shoulders, well earned rest for you all now.


----------



## TigerLady

OMGoodness! Just saw this. Poor you and poor Thomas. I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Great news x x


----------



## hardworknmama

Polaris! That is awesome news, I am so glad to hear that he is out of the hospital and that things are looking up! :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,

Thanks again for all of the support. Thomas seems much better today, not so tired and is getting a bit of his appetite back. It is so good to have him back at home. 

As I said in my last post, the initial results from the bone marrow test were very good. The haematologist thinks that he may have a condition called TEC where the bone marrow temporarily shuts down and stops producing red cells. So the existing red cells gradually die off and there are no new ones to replace them, so the child very gradually becomes anaemic. Because the onset is so gradual, the system adjusts and the child is usually quite well considering how low the levels are. They are not really sure why this happens but they think it is triggered by a viral infection. Anyway the good news is that it usually resolves itself and the bone marrow recovers and starts to produce red cells again and there aren't any ongoing problems. So it is really the best possible outcome that we could have imagined!

We still have a couple of weeks of uncertainty while we wait for the full test results. He has a follow up appointment on 20th June for more blood tests so that they can check whether his bone marrow has started to work again. Then if all is going well, he will just have one more follow up appointment in August and then discharged. So hopefully the blood tests go well on 20th June. If the bone marrow is not recovering at that stage then I think they have to go back to looking at other possibilities. So fingers crossed.

I really feel that we are so lucky that we have hopefully had such a good outcome to this. My heart just goes out to anyone with a sick child as this experience has really opened my eyes to the agony that you go through as a parent in dealing with this. Also it really made me realize how quickly your life can just totally change. It looks like we have been lucky for which I am so so thankful.


----------



## Mary Jo

that's wonderful news! really hope this is it and Thomas is back at full strength very soon. 

:hugs:


----------



## embojet

So glad to hear he is on teh mend, you must be so relieved :hugs:


----------



## Miss_Bump

So happy he is on the road to recovery!

:hugs: for all of you xx


----------



## TennisGal

P, am so pleased to read this. I've been thinking about you and praying for the gorgeous Thomas. I can't begin to imagine how awful the last week has been, and how great to read the good news. Big hugs, lovely :hugs:


----------



## Cattia

I am so releived for you Polaris, I have been really worried about Thomas and am do happy to hear that it seems like good news. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dot

such wonderful news hun big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## TigerLady

Great news that it is probably already in the process of resolving itself. I hope it continues that way and, come fall, it is all behind you. 

You are right. We all should be thankful for everything we have. :hugs:


----------



## honey08

:hugs:


----------



## sherryberry79

That's wonderful, so glad he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## gills8752

So pleased the future is looking good. Xx


----------



## Kaybee

That is wonderful news Polaris :hugs:


----------



## sun

Really great news :hugs: So glad Thomas is on the mend xx


----------



## MNORBURY

So happy for you, your family & little Thomas xx


----------



## Mynx

Fantastic news hunny! Thank goodness it's resolving itself! What a relief for you all :hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Thats great news Hun hopefully the further tests will come back ok xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

So glad to hear your good news x


----------



## hivechild

I'm so glad to hear the news is positive. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that the rest of the results and the follow up go just as well!


----------



## Buffy71

Fantastic news poppet!! Fingers crossed the bone marrow cracks on and does it's job and he keeps getting better and better :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Such good news and I hope that everything has resolved itself so you get a good result for the test on 20th June :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Feltzy

Glad to hear he's getting better, thats great news!


----------



## Rebaby

Wonderful news :hugs: i'm so glad to hear that things are looking good so far. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the results of the follow up tests are good too :hugs:


----------



## LolaLou

So happy for you and your family!


----------



## Seraphim

:cry:
So relieved Thomas is back home with you and on the mend. Glad you've got an idea why it happened and that all should be well again soon.
Huge :hugs:


----------



## Poppy7

So glad to hear you have the results and he is improving all the time. Keep us updated and I hope you don't have to go through anything like this again.xx


----------



## ellie

Big :hugs: to you all and hope all continues to improve :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear you've been through such a hard time, but really glad to hear his bone marrow results were good. 

Remember that you need to rest up now he's out of hospital too. Staying in hospital is extremely stressful for parents whether you're in for something minor or something major. xx


----------



## lylasmummy

So pleased he is better, and hope he stays strong and healthy from now on x


----------



## ellismum

I am so pleased to hear he is on the mend x x x


----------

